# Who sells real Blackpowder in ND?



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

I like to shoot real black FF in my muzzleloaders but funds are very tight and can't afford to mail order a whole case. I live in Dunn Co. ND
Thanks
Ray


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nobody that im aware of. I get mine at the Rogers, MN cabelas. I used to order it, but 25 lbs is more than I need at one shot as well.


----------



## rogerw (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.powderinc.com/catalog/order.htm

$11.85 per lb in 25 or 50lb lots total price delivered to your door. I just got thru splitting a lot with a friend.

Or at higher prices in 5 or 10 lb lots (check the webpage for price).

Hard to beat, as far as I know, IF you split a 25lb lot with someone or two. In smaller lots, the minimum Hazmat Fee to the government is not spread over as many lbs, I guess.....

YHS,
rogerw


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

I think Gun City in Bismarck still has REAL BP. 
About $17 to $20 per pound IIRC.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

rogerw said:


> http://www.powderinc.com/catalog/order.htm
> 
> $11.85 per lb in 25 or 50lb lots total price delivered to your door. I just got thru splitting a lot with a friend.
> 
> ...


This is the best place, if you can either use alot, or split with some friends. Problem is, in the 5-10 pound lots, is the price comes out to about $20/lb as the hazmat fee is the same wether your shipping one pound or 50.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just a note. The storage of (real) black powder is limited to one (1) pound in a residential dwelling.  Though few people probably follow the regulation.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Hey, guys. Thanks for this info. For most things I do, Pyrodex, or the other black substitutes are fine. But there is no substitute for 4f in a priming pan, or 1F in anything >.58 cal. Those large grains smooth out a big bore and large grains in the substitutes are even harder to find.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Just a note. The storage of (real) black powder is limited to one (1) pound in a residential dwelling.  Though few people probably follow the regulation.


Actually BATF regulations is 50 lbs in a residential dwelling, last time I checked. Which makes no sense. They make you jump through burning hoops to get it to your house, than let you store an ungodly amount there. I have no idea, and dont really care, if there are other state or city laws that state otherwise.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

50 pounds is way more than I need to have on hand. 1 pound of 4F, 1 pound of 3F, 2-3 pounds 2F, the same of 1F, that's about it. I'm gonna have to find someone to share.


----------

